# Word 2003 Probleme beim Konvertieren in PDF



## primaerleiter (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Word 2003 Dokument - derzeit mit ca. 50 Seiten, in welches ich Grafiken im TIFF Format eingebunden habe. Diese Dateien sind mit teilweise 70MB sehr groß, weil ich die ganze Sache in sehr guter Qualität drucken lassen muss. 
Wenn ich nun mein gesamtes File, oder auch nur eine Seite, mit einer solch großen Grafik mit Adobe Acrobat 7.0 Professional konvertieren möchte bringt er mir anstatt der Grafik nur ein Feld in Größre der Grafik in den ein Symbol mit einem roten Kreuz zu sehen ist - ähnlich wie im Browser wenn Bilder nicht geladen werden können. Die kleineren Grafiken - selbes Format aber nur 10MB groß stellt er ohne Probleme dar.

Woran liegt das? Gibt es eine Art Begrenzung für die Größe eingebundener Grafiken?


----------



## tombe (23. Februar 2007)

Hi,

ich hatte vor längerer Zeit mal ein ähnliches Problem (andere Word- und Acrobat-Version aber egal).

Mein Dokument hatte nur 13 Seiten (Kalender mit Deckblatt) und beim Erstellen der PDF-Datei kamen immer nur 10 Seiten raus.

Auch hier war das Problem eine sehr große Grafik. Erst als ich diese verkleinert habe, wurde die PDF-Datei komplett erstellt.
Habe aber bislang nichts gefunden wo beschrieben steht wie groß ein Bild maximal sein darf oder wie groß alle Bilder zusammen sein dürfen.

Wenn Du kannst verkleinere die Bilder (Dateigröße) oder speichere sie in einem anderen Format.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## primaerleiter (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

habe die Bilder jetzt von 600 auf 300dpi reduziert - somit ist jedes nur noch ca. 16MB groß und lässt sich jetzt problemlos konvertieren. 
Denk mal 300dpi werden ihren Zweck auch erfüllen ;-)

THX


----------

